# What to feed...



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Just got my new 1'' gold spilo, he's active and is nipping and chacing away feeders that I have in there for him for now, I give him flakes several times a day and a slice of beefheart once a day, I was just wondering,is there anything else I should do to keep him healthy, mean and a fast grower?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

that should begood enough, just keep doing that with more water changes


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Right now I change my tank once a week about 30%, Should I keep doing that or what?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

shrimp,beefheart,krill,bloodworms,fish filets (cut into small pieces)


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

thats fine with the water changes too, but the more the faster the spilo will grow, also raise temp to 84


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have noticed differences in growth rate and color after feeding my piranhas (reds and spilo) earthworms from the bait store. Try it out!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Start a healthy diet of beef heart ,krill,shrimp,fish fillets!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

thanx fo da advice and I will keep up what I am doing.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Don't forget about Smelt.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

forget smelt my p's hate it !!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ahh.. just cause no one has posted it..


----------

